# TIA Portal Openness



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2015)

Weiß jemand wo Ich die Doku zu TiaPortalOpenness finde wenn Ich's installiert habe?


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2015)

http://jozoo.de/job/abschlussarbeit-im-simatic-systems-support-139179-477840

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...692_TIA_Openness_GettingStartedAndDemo_de.pdf

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...692_TIA_Openness_GettingStartedAndDemo_en.pdf

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...ss_anleitung_usagefile_enablerfile_v13sp1.pdf

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...ess_guidance_usagefile_enablerfile_v13sp1.pdf

http://www.siemens.de/Digital-Facto.../5bis7-Maerz2015-Highlights-STEP7_V13_SP1.pdf


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2015)

Das sieht interessant aus: Bitte Jochen, bau uns ein TIA-Portal, dass besser Bedienbar ist!

Aber Achtung:



> 4.1.2 Einschränkungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joerg123 (20 April 2015)

Hallo,

wollte mal Fragen wie weit du schon bist?

Ich kann mittlerweile TIA samt Projekt öffnen und mir die Variablentabellen samt Inhalt ansehen.
Die Bausteine bekomme ich auch aufgelistet, jedoch kann man sich wohl nicht den Inhalt eines Datenbausteins anzeigen lassen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 April 2015)

Kann man mit der Openness Schnittstelle auch SPSen übersetzen und laden?


----------



## Joerg123 (21 April 2015)

Übersetzen, Online gehen und vergleichen soll funktionieren, habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.
Laden in PLC hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2015)

Hat den schon mal jm. mit der Openness Schnittstelle rumgespielt?
Ich bekomms nicht ans laufen...

Jetzt kommt der Fehler :"Can't access this process to acquire needed information" im Siemens Bsp. Programm ohne Änderung.

Problem, Ich will in unsere eigene Visu einen Variablen Import bauen. Wollte dazu eigentlich meinen ursprünglichen Weg über den XML Export welchen Ich vom Tia Projekt gemacht habe benutzen, doch das XML ist zu groß für das CSharp XmlDocument()


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2015)

*Achso...*

Und mein User ist Member der Gruppe: Tia Openness


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2015)

Ok, nachdem hinzufügen zur Gruppe muss neu gestartet werden!!


----------



## Joerg123 (21 April 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ok, nachdem hinzufügen zur Gruppe muss neu gestartet werden!!



Klugscheißmodus Ein: Ab- und Anmelden reicht aus!


----------



## Joerg123 (21 April 2015)

Hallo,

dann will ich aber auch noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte posten:
Positiv:
- Projekte lassen sich ohne sichtbares TIA-Portal öffnen
- Man kann sich auch an ein laufendes TIA-Portal ankoppeln (Attach-Funktion)
- Die Ordernerstruktur in der Projektnavigation ist komplett erhalten (Achtung: Rekursion)
- Vollständiger Zugriff auf PLC-Variablen funktioniert einwandfrei

Negativ:
- Die Auflistung der Bausteine wird angezeigt, jedoch kein Zugriff auf den Inhalt bzw. die Struktur eines Datenbausteins.
- TIA-Portal und dieses Opennes-Tool müssen auf dem entsprechenden Rechner installiert sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MyName (24 April 2015)

Hallo,

Mit welchen Programmiersprachen kann ich den diese Schnittstelle nutzen?

Gruss MyName


----------



## Joerg123 (27 April 2015)

MyName schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit welchen Programmiersprachen kann ich den diese Schnittstelle nutzen?
> 
> Gruss MyName



Also die DLL's sind in .NET 4.0 kompiliert, somit sollten alle .NET-Sprachen funktionieren.

PS: Ich habe C# benutzt


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 April 2015)

Hab nun ein Parsing der TIA DB's und UDT's über die Openness DLL's in meine Bibliothek eingebaut!


----------



## LowLevelMahn (30 April 2015)

Ich sehe so viele Bit-Offsets in deinem Code - gehen damit auch Symbolische DBs von der 1200/1500er?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 April 2015)

Die hab Ich noch nicht probiert!

Ich nutz das ganze um die Tags für unsere Visu einzulesen, dazu brauch Ich die absoluten DBs. Für die anderen kommt support wenn Ich Ihn brauch oder wenn einer sagt irgendwas geht nicht!


----------



## Joerg123 (30 April 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hab nun ein Parsing der TIA DB's und UDT's über die Openness DLL's in meine Bibliothek eingebaut!



Hallo,

liest du auch die DB-Struktur aus?
bzw. wie machst du dass?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 April 2015)

Ich parse das XML das mir TIA liefert. Und wandle es in eine Objektstruktur!


----------



## Joerg123 (30 April 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich parse das XML das mir TIA liefert. Und wandle es in eine Objektstruktur!



D.h. du nutzt die Export-Funktion und liest die XML-Datei anschließend wieder per XmlDocument ein, richtig?


----------



## MyName (30 April 2015)

So hatte jetzt auch mal Zeit damit rumzuspielen. Beispielprojekte gehen bei mir nur wenn sie im PublicAPI\V13 SP1 Verzeichnis liegen. Das  TIA Portal Exe scheint die API immer hier zu suchen: ../../bin/Siemens.Automation.Portal.exe.
Sprich immer 2 Ordner weiter oben als die eigene Exe ???
Die TiaPortalOpennessDemo.exe läuft zwar und Browsen geht aber crashed beim Export.

Gruß MyName


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Mai 2015)

Joerg123 schrieb:


> D.h. du nutzt die Export-Funktion und liest die XML-Datei anschließend wieder per XmlDocument ein, richtig?



Ja.

Dann mach Ich draus ein Objektbaum der mit dem von V5 Projekten bei mir vergleichbar ist.

Ist alles noch n bisschen hacky, da Ich ja eigentlich TIA Files ohne installiertes TIA Portal unterstützen will. Aber Ich komm im Moment nicht dazu die Files weiter zu analysieren und Ich brauch den support für unsere Visu.

Ich wollts erst auch wie in meinen vorigen Versionen, ohne die TIA Openness unterstützen, wenigstens über den XML Export, jedoch wird bei zu großen TIA Projekten das XML File zu groß und das CSharp XmlDocument bringt dann ne OutOfMemory Exception!

Also es kann sein das sich an der ganzen Struktur noch grundlegendes ändert, auch Programmbausteine können im Moment noch nicht ausgelesen werden.

Falls irgendwelche Datentypen in den DBs noch nicht gehn, einfach Issues auf Github erstellen, Ich fix das dann.


----------



## Joerg123 (4 Mai 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Dann mach Ich draus ein Objektbaum der mit dem von V5 Projekten bei mir vergleichbar ist.



Ah ok,
so ist auch mein Ansatz, allerdings versuche ich die angelegte Ordner-Struktur im TIA beizubehalten,
d.h. ich unterteile nach den diversen Variablentabellen und Datenbausteine verbleiben auch in ihrem übergeordneten Ordner...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Mai 2015)

Ist bei mir ja auch so! (soll zumindest so sein!)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist die ganze Klassenstruktur für die TIA Openness halt ein bisschen hacky, da ich TIA eigentlich nicht über die Openness DLL's unterstützen will, sondern nativ die Binary Files parsen. Dann geht auch z.B. direkter support von gezippten Projekten wieder, ... Ich nutze das ganze ja für unseren Visu import, und jetzt muss man nur um die Variablen zu importieren TIA installieren... totaler overkill!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Mai 2015)

Gibts denn über die Openness die mgl. SCL/KOP/FUP Bausteine als AWL Quelle zu exportieren?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (11 Mai 2015)

@Jochen

Ich habe mal deinen aktuellen Stand aus dem Git gezogen als Beispiel für die Openess-Nutzung - wollte mir dann aber doch deine direkte TIA-Dll Nutzung anschauen - kann es sein
das da irgendwie nichts mehr so richtig läuft - ich musste ein paar Funktionen wieder scharfschalten und dann hagelt es aber nur noch Exceptions - wäre es nicht einfacher 
wenigstens mit #defines oder so die Importer (in)aktivieren zu können?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Mai 2015)

Ich hab das eig. fast alles rausgeschmissen! Problem ist, bei etwas größeren Projekten wird das XML file zu groß, und der parser fliegt mit ner outofmemory exception raus...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (11 Mai 2015)

> ch hab das eig. fast alles rausgeschmissen!



Ich wollte den TIA-Dll Import mit V12 Testen (also ohne Openess-Schnittstelle) und wenn man den Teil wieder (von Hand) aktiviert fliegen nur Exceptions - könntest du
das als Option noch mit #defines oder so sauber aktivierbar/umschaltbar machen? Oder ist der TIA-Dll-Teil jetzt schon komplett Tod


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Mai 2015)

ich kann mal schaun... weiss aber noch nicht wann ich zeit dafür hab
aber probiers mal mit dem commit: https://github.com/jogibear9988/Dot...mmit/bfb4dfd1ef90127aefcb67c9f86934c00d2f71de da ischs noch gelaufen...


----------



## Voddy (15 Mai 2015)

Hi ihr, ich durchforste gerade auch die Openness API und frag mich ob es möglich ist an die Absolut Offsets der nichit optimierten Bausteine zu kommen. Die Exporte die man erzeugen kann beinhalten die ja irgendwie nicht. Habe mir auch mal ein Stück weit die Implementierung vom Jochen angeschaut, jetzt aber keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden.  Hat einer in der Ecke schon seine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Mai 2015)

Schau dir doch mal mit meiner Toolbox einen nicht optimierten DB an, dann siehst du die Addressen!


----------



## LowLevelMahn (15 Mai 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren - aber deine Toolbox stürzt bei mir einfach ab und ich sehe keine Offset-Verarbeitung in deinem Openess-Code (ParseTiaDbUdtSections->parseChildren)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Mai 2015)

die offsets berechne ich!
wo stürtzt sie denn ab? stacktrace, exception...


----------



## Voddy (18 Mai 2015)

hi,  also ich hab hier irgendwie dasselbe Phänomen wie der LowLevelMahn.  Ich nutze deine "WPFToolBoxForSiemensPLCs". Ich bekomme die DB-Liste angezeigt, danach stürtzt es aber aber beim Doppelklick afu einen DB in der Routine "myDataGrid_MouseDoubleClick" in der Klasse "DockableContentBlockList" ab, weil der ParentFolder nicht gesetzt ist Zeile 54. In der Verarbeitung selbst hab ich jetzt auch keine TIA Datentypen entdeckt.  Schau ich mir hier überhaupt die richtige Ecke an?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Mai 2015)

Ja genau da habe ich auch den Absturz und ich sehe auch nicht das du S7-1200/1500 Absolut-Datenblöcke als S7DataBlock abbildest


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 Mai 2015)

Mit der WPF Toolbox hab ich in letzter Zeit noch nicht getestet, nur mit der Winforms basierten. Ich schau mir's am Mittwoch mal an! Das ganze TIA Zeugs ist aber sowieso noch ziemlich Buggy. Hab zur Zeit aber nen neuen Ansatz für das Binary Parsen, wenns klappt fliegen die Openness DLLs wieder raus!


----------



## MadMax (8 Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

Habt ihr was gefunden wie ich Meldungen ins TIA-HMI Bekomme?

TAGs, Bilder und Textlisten habe ich gefunden, will die Meldungen nicht über die Export/Import funktion ins TIA laden sonder auch über Openess.


----------



## Michaeldo (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, als absoluter Anfänger hätte ich eine Frage über das von Siemens erstellte Demo-Programm, TiaPortalOpennessDemo_V13SP1. Wieso kann man den Programmcode einer selbst erstellten Projekt nicht exportieren? (PS: Anbei ist das Screenshot der exportierten xml-Datei) In der Hilfe des TIA Portals habe ich den Programmcode gefunden, den man anscheinend zum Exporten einsetzen soll. Die Frage ist nur: wie kann dieser Code auf Basis des Demo-Programms angewendet werden? 
Ein Neuling schreit nach Hilfe der ProfisBitte helfen!!! Tausend Dank im Voraus!!! Michael


----------



## Alommel (16 September 2016)

Hallo Hr. Kühner,
hab hier eine Entwicklungsumgebung TIA Portal V13 SP1 auf einer VM geerbt, heir scheint kein Openness installiert zu sein - wie wird es ergänzt?


----------



## Kad (8 Februar 2017)

Moin,

ich bin zur Zeit auch dabei, mich ein wenig in das Arbeiten mit Openness einzuarbeiten. Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich eine Verbindung zu einer bestehenden TIA Portal Instanz herstellen kann und Projekte öffnen und schließen kann. Ich verwende zur Zeit noch TIA V13 SP1 mit Openness. 



Projekt öffnen und erstellen
Variablen (Eingänge/Ausgänge/Merker) erstellen
Datenbausteine  erstellen
FCs / FBs erstellen
Netzwerke erstellen

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, bis zu welchem Grad diese Punkte mit Openness (sinnvoll) realisierbar sind. Was denkt ihr? Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine realistische Einschätzung geben?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Kad


----------



## yogi70 (8 Februar 2017)

Welche Punkte meinst Du?


----------



## Kad (8 Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist der Beitrag vollständig.


----------



## ThomasMaulwurf (19 April 2017)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite mich z.Zt. in Openness V14 ein und möchte auch erstmal sehen, in welchem Umfang das für uns nutzbar ist. Ziele wären das automatische Generieren von FBs, FCs, DBs, Variablen aus z.B. Messtellenlisten heraus. Eigentlich wollte ich auch gern Bildobjekte gleich mit Tag-Nummern durchnumeriert erstellen lassen, aber das wird wohl mit der Einschränkung "Derzeit ist es nicht möglich über TIA Portal Openness auf die WinCC Runtime Professional-Projektierung oder auf Daten von Startdrive-Objekten zuzugreifen." nichts.

@Kad: magst du deinen bisherigen Quellcode zur Verfügung stellen? Einige der Funktionen konnte ich schon einsehen und verstehen, aber wie ich z.B. Variablen erstellen lasse ist mir noch unklar.


Generell sehe ich das schon, dass man über die Openness-Schnittstelle viele Operationen beim Neuaufbau immer ähnlicher Projekte (z.B. im modularen Maschinenbau) so automatisieren kann, dass man sich am Ende viel Handarbeit spart.


----------



## Kad (20 April 2017)

Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass man nicht "direkt" Variablen oder ähnliches erstellen kann, sondern XML Dateien mit z.B. Variablentabellen importiert.


----------



## ThomasMaulwurf (20 April 2017)

Dann ergibt das für mich langsam alles keinen Sinn mehr. AWL-Quellen für Bausteine muss ich mir extern generieren, die Variablentabelle auch, auf Bildelemente kann ich nicht zugreifen und auf den Inhalt von Bausteinen schon garnicht. Alle "Mengenoperationen", die ich mir wünsche muss ich mir so scripten, dass ich die Ergebnisse in TIA importieren kann - wozu dann noch Openness? 

Mein Projekt öffnen und Daten (die ich mir z.B. in Excel mit VB hab generieren lassen) importieren kann ich dann auch mit wenigen Klicks ohne den Umweg über die API. :roll:


Bin interessiert an weiteren Meinungen dazu.


----------



## ducati (21 April 2017)

gibt ja noch das Sivarc, vielleicht ist das eher was Du suchst...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2017)

Also wir nutzen Openness um unsere Touch Bilder zu erzeugen und unsere komplette Software. Für SCL bräuchten wir es ja nicht, aber für Kop/Fup wird es benötigt!
Was für uns schwierig war, war automatisiert Kop/Fup Codezu erzeugen, das ist ganz schön umständlich im gegensatz zu Awl früher.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2017)

Ich wollte mir mal die Siemens TIA Openness Demos ansehen. Ich kann mit V14 SP1 die Demos aber nicht starten. Bei der einen Anwendung bekomme ich eine Exception weil eine Assembly-Version nicht passt, die andere Demo startet überhaupt nicht, es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung
Kann ich das irgendwie selber anpassen?

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass ich per Openness keine Bausteine in die SPS hochladen kann?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 April 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal die Siemens TIA Openness Demos ansehen. Ich kann mit V14 SP1 die Demos aber nicht starten. Bei der einen Anwendung bekomme ich eine Exception weil eine Assembly-Version nicht passt, die andere Demo startet überhaupt nicht, es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung
> Kann ich das irgendwie selber anpassen?
> 
> Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass ich per Openness keine Bausteine in die SPS hochladen kann?



Ich glaube für V14 gibts nur ne Vorabdemo der Openness Beispiele, kann morgen mal schaun und dir das zukommen lassen!
Doch glaube da müsste es was geben! Schau mal auf https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Factory/download/Seiten/Default.aspx  Industrietag in Stuttgart, Prästentation 03   (https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Factory/download/EventDocs/03_IndustrietagOptionenOpenness.pdf)  der Scripter auf Folie 34 kann das glaub alles, der ist aber glaub noch nicht veröffentlicht!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2017)

Ich meine diese beidem Demos:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/108716692

Ich wollte einfach mal die fertig übersetzten Versionen testen.
Ich kann diese auch nicht neu übersetzen, weil irgendwelche Assemblyverweise fehlen / nicht richtig gesetzt sind. Das mit der Benutzergruppe habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann wurde mit dem SP1 an der öffentlichen API so viel herumgebastelt, dass diese nicht mehr kompatibel zu ohne SP1 ist.

Das wird ja spannend auf dieser "beständigen" API seine eigenen Tools zu aufzusetzen.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann wurde mit dem SP1 an der öffentlichen API so viel herumgebastelt, dass diese nicht mehr kompatibel zu ohne SP1 ist.
> 
> Das wird ja spannend auf dieser "beständigen" API seine eigenen Tools zu aufzusetzen.




Das Wort "Basteln" trifft es ganz gut oder?
Trifft ja im Pronzip für das ganze TIA zu.
Ich trau mich gerade nicht, SP1 zu installieren, weil mir evtl. noch irgendein Zusatzpaket fehlt. Das ist sol räudig, diese Art Update-Politik.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2017)

Ich kenne das von allen anderen Programmen so, dass wenn es eine Änderung an der API gibt dort ein Major Versionswechsel vorgenommen wird.
Annahme ist, es gilt für die Versionsnummer Major.Minor.Patch, bei TIA V13 ist das dann auch 13.x.y und bei V14 14.x.y.

Dann sollte ich normalerweise davon ausgehen können, dass ich eine Anwendung die auf die API mit V14 kompiliert wurde, innerhalb dieses Major-Releasebaums funktionsfähig ist. Aber ich bin auch ursprünglich gelernter quasi Maschinenschlosser, was weiß ich schon von Softwareentwicklung.


----------



## ducati (23 April 2017)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich glaube für V14 gibts nur ne Vorabdemo der Openness Beispiele, kann morgen mal schaun und dir das zukommen lassen!
> Doch glaube da müsste es was geben! Schau mal auf https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Factory/download/Seiten/Default.aspx  Industrietag in Stuttgart, Prästentation 03   (https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Factory/download/EventDocs/03_IndustrietagOptionenOpenness.pdf)  der Scripter auf Folie 34 kann das glaub alles, der ist aber glaub noch nicht veröffentlicht!



schoene bunte Folien... da werden ja die SPS-Programmierer bald arbeitslos.   Da freu ich mich schon auf die viele freie Zeit.

aber mal im Ernst. Mit dem TIA dauert das Automatisieren doch nur 10 Minuten, also so viel Zeit kann ich dann doch mit dem Openess gar nicht sparen!

Gruss.


----------



## ThomasMaulwurf (24 April 2017)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also wir nutzen Openness um unsere Touch Bilder zu erzeugen und unsere komplette Software. Für SCL bräuchten wir es ja nicht, aber für Kop/Fup wird es benötigt!
> Was für uns schwierig war, war automatisiert Kop/Fup Codezu erzeugen, das ist ganz schön umständlich im gegensatz zu Awl früher.



Wie war das mit AWL - unbrauchbar für die 1200er und 1500er? 

Mich interessieren z.Zt. nur die 400er Steuerungen und die Runtime Professional. (Daher scheidet scheinbar SiVArc auch aus, aber danke für den Tipp)


Wie habt ihr die Code- (z.B. FUP) Generierung realisiert? Ein C-Programm erstellt XML-Daten aus Motorlisten/Taglisten/Anlagendaten und diese werden dann über die API importiert? 


Am Ende möchte ich aus ein paar Dummy-FCs, DBs und FBs (sei es als XML oder als AWL-Quelle) Bausteine für Motoren und Messtellen erzeugen, die sich eigentlich nur im Namen unterscheiden. Und wenn ich dann noch jedes generierte Element als dynamischen Bildbaustein in die RT Professional bekomme bin ich glücklich. Bzw. würde ich auch gerne gleich Meldelisten mit generieren, sowie PLC- und HMI-Variablen.

Diese ganze Datenverarbeitung kann ich mir natürlich in z.B. C# zusammenbasteln, in Formate quetschen, die ich dann importieren kann und dann klick ich in TIA einfach auf "Import" -> Was habe ich an der Stelle aber von der API? Das ich mir den Klick auf "Import" erspare? Oder das ich nur so mit XML-Daten arbeiten kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 April 2017)

> Wie war das mit AWL - unbrauchbar für die 1200er und 1500er?


Die 1200ér unterstützt kein AWL

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ducati (8 Mai 2017)

wenn das eh fuer 400er sein soll, wuerd ich dafuer PCS7 nehmen. Dann ist Deine Arbeitsaufgabe bis auf ne PCS7 Schulung fast erledigt  
Nee im Ernst, PCS7 nutzt zwar CFC anstatt FUP, aber find ich eh besser...


----------



## ThomasMaulwurf (9 Mai 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> wenn das eh fuer 400er sein soll, wuerd ich dafuer PCS7 nehmen. Dann ist Deine Arbeitsaufgabe bis auf ne PCS7 Schulung fast erledigt
> Nee im Ernst, PCS7 nutzt zwar CFC anstatt FUP, aber find ich eh besser...



:---(

Ich weiß ... selbst Siemens ist der Meinung, dass es das sinnvollste für unsere Kunden (größtenteils Verfahrenstechnik) wäre - verkauft denen aber TIA als das Allheilmittel für all ihre Wünsche und Probleme und es ist ja so neu und toll und kann alles ... und wir müssen jetzt das TIA so verbiegen, dass wir halbwegs sinnvoll damit arbeiten können.


----------



## derwestermann (8 Januar 2019)

Hat schon mal jemand mit Openess auf F-relevante Teile zugegriffen?
Ich will Adressen von plc-Variablen ändern, wenn ich auf eine F-Adresse stoße, kommt aber eine exception, wegen des Passwortschutzes.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Januar 2019)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit Openess auf F-relevante Teile zugegriffen?
> Ich will Adressen von plc-Variablen ändern, wenn ich auf eine F-Adresse stoße, kommt aber eine exception, wegen des Passwortschutzes.



Geht nicht! Nur wenn das Projekt kein F-Passwort hat!


----------

